# What would you think is a fair price?



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If you were looking to buy a 2 year old male (or younger), upper level schH sport prospect, but not necessarily looking for breeding prospect. Hips, elbows, spine all xrayed. untitled not even a BH, and in fact, the less training the better. Import or not, doesn't matter. 

German Shepherd Dog?

Malinois?

Dutchie?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

$230k?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

7 thousand.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

$3K + shipping if applicable.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Interesting number Thomas! 

Matthew you mean for a GSD, or any of the three breeds?

Faisal I'm liking that number!!!!

I have heard that with regards to GSDs, there are still some good deals to be found on well bred dogs in The Netherlands.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer Belgium.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I like Belgium too! :grin:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Interesting number Thomas!
> 
> Matthew you mean for a GSD, or any of the three breeds?
> 
> ...


Mals and GSD's (12-16 months) are going for about 7K at the vendor we use in my area. Slovokia, the Netherlands, and Hungary seem to be the countries we see the most of right now.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Mals and GSD's (12-16 months) are going for about 7K at the vendor we use in my area. Slovokia, the Netherlands, and Hungary seem to be the countries we see the most of right now.


We're seeing pretty much the same thing. I've been lucky with a couple of locally bred dogs, that seem to be doing extremely well.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, much appreciate the feedback. Knowledge is power....specially when it comes to buying a new dog!!!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I keep seeing numbers in the 7-10,000 range tossed around on boards, but the people I know personally who have sold dogs lately that met that description actually sold them for 3-4000. So I don't know why the disconnect, maybe I just know people that sell cheap, or stuff posted online is the high end??


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm with Kadi, 
I've bought several dogs for work lately in the 12-16 month range, excellent environmental socialization, started in tracking, OB and protection in the 2-3K range.
Of course, you pay shipping, etc. They are all GSDs. They all have to be fixed. And this is kinda sucking off the tit of my national government. Mind you, I've actually told them they're under charging for these dogs.
But some really nice dogs. And, I'll admit, one who's got tons of drive but DUMB! lol


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Well, I keep seeing numbers in the 7-10,000 range tossed around on boards, but the people I know personally who have sold dogs lately that met that description actually sold them for 3-4000. So I don't know why the disconnect, maybe I just know people that sell cheap, or stuff posted online is the high end??


Might the price difference be the difference between a broker and someone selling their own dog?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunno, I sold my 15 mo dog for $2000 only to have the douche who bought him, do nothing further in his training and ask $4000 6 mos later. Not sure if he had any takers or if he still has the dog.

Dog had just enough training to see what he was or wasn't, barely any OB. Ball drive out the ass and will hunt for a toy all day. Make a great detection dog or decent Sch prospect. Xrays all good, healthy dog of medium size and super ped.

Just me but I wont pay or ask for $7000 unless a dog has some serious training or titles on it.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Depending on age/training and if it was imo sportdog or (born) PSD: we sold dogs for € 1000-2000 + shipping ( about € 800, depending where to). At current rate (incl shipping) $2500-4000.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow you guys shuld look in sweden for dogs. 
We have a surplus of GSD:S folks are giving them away. **** 7000 bucks. I shuld start colecting thos dogs and shiping them over.
If we pay for grown dogs her with hips, elbows and spine done they are like 1000-1500 tops.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

All depends on the individual dog and what your demands are.

A young dog that is top class and ready to compete usually isn't for sale and if it is, they go at least 10.000 Euro. The best ones a lot more.

If you are satisfied with a dog that is healthy and clear in the head, nice quality but with some "training problems", then you can buy one for approx 4.000 Euro

And if you know the right people then you may be lucky to get a good dog very cheap.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

she said "upper level".



Thomas Barriano said:


> $230k?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

$5K

This is what I think of as a young solid prospect dog. (http://leerburg.com/hawk.htm) He was a heck of a puppy. Then again, a wash-out Mali pup from Mike Suttle was super nice. She spontaneously sprouted some prey drive on us and was suddenly better than pet quality! I think owner paid $1K for her. They turned around and sold her - still wish I had the money to buy her! She was a nifty little pup.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Anne Vaini said:


> $5K
> 
> This is what I think of as a young solid prospect dog. (http://leerburg.com/hawk.htm) He was a heck of a puppy. Then again, a wash-out Mali pup from Mike Suttle was super nice. She spontaneously sprouted some prey drive on us and was suddenly better than pet quality! I think owner paid $1K for her. They turned around and sold her - still wish I had the money to buy her! She was a nifty little pup.


Anne I know of two suttle washouts that are working as PSD's. Mike gave them away.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

2500-4000 I wouldnt pay anymore than that. But that's me


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

In NJ the number I keep hearing for the going rate for a green LE dog is $6,600.00 and sometimes a bit higher depending on the relationship with the vendor. I don’t really know how this relates to the sport dog you’re talking about but I would imagine it would be about the same. The LE guys may have a few more specific things they are looking for but I would think a good dog is a good dog.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I sure appreciate everyone's input. I'm trying to get an idea so I can prepare my hubby for the sticker shock.









I do recognize that there most likely will be issues, especially since I'm not really interested in an average dog, the question will be getting the dog who's issues are training issues and ones that can be worked out, hence wanting a dog with as little training as possible. I'm very lucky to have some good connections, but I guess we will see what shakes out. 

Anne I too was thinking about Suttle, in fact went to his website, it looks like he doesn't have any adults for sale listed now, but I will keep checking!! As far as that Leerburg puppy goes, I would call paying $5,000 for a 6 month old puppy a suckers bet, there's just too many unknowns. There is no way to know whether or not a puppy has the necessary drives and nerve, plus he was out of an unproven bitch, AND no way to determine whether or not the pup had good hips/elbows/spine. This is that old puppy = crap shoot thing. Back in 2006 I could have got a 6 month pup with much better blood lines for way less than half that price.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> I sure appreciate everyone's input. I'm trying to get an idea so I can prepare my hubby for the sticker shock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Leerburg didn't title their bitches, they used the bitches titled offspring to show them off, does that make sense. I wish I knew where that pup went. Steven Lepic has/had a littermate to him and I had a chance to meet them. Took a bite from him and nearly knocked me down, but I am not strong, lol. I would be wary to spend that on _someone else's pup_, but I raised that pup so I believe he was worth every penny. If I had the $$ I would buy a 6 month old pup equal to that. The prey drive was all there, and food drive was extreme, lol. 

Then again, I could get one of Suttle's washouts for a about $1K plus shipping and I'd probably be completely satisified!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Might the price difference be the difference between a broker and someone selling their own dog?


I think probably so.:smile:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Anne Vaini said:


> Yeah, Leerburg didn't title their bitches, they used the bitches titled offspring to show them off, does that make sense. I wish I knew where that pup went. Steven Lepic has/had a littermate to him and I had a chance to meet them. Took a bite from him and nearly knocked me down, but I am not strong, lol. I would be wary to spend that on _someone else's pup_, but I raised that pup so I believe he was worth every penny. If I had the $$ I would buy a 6 month old pup equal to that. The prey drive was all there, and food drive was extreme, lol.
> 
> Then again, I could get one of Suttle's washouts for a about $1K plus shipping and I'd probably be completely satisified!


I have seen several of his "washouts" and the ones I saw would probably be great sport dogs. I know a guy that got two of them and he is very pleased with them. Suttle tests dogs and is looking for genetic response and if its not there adios. Thats my perspective anyway.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

young adult, enough training/foundation to know what it has to offer, all health checks done including x-rays, no issues (training or temperament), nice looking and well bred dog - "the package" - $3000 - $4000 tops. I get $2500 for older puppies without a great deal of training other than socializing and basic obedience, x-rays done "top prospects" or not.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Molly Graf said:


> young adult, enough training/foundation to know what it has to offer, all health checks done including x-rays, no issues (training or temperament), nice looking and well bred dog - "the package" - $3000 - $4000 tops. I get $2500 for older puppies without a great deal of training other than socializing and basic obedience, x-rays done "top prospects" or not.



What is "enough training/foundation? Biting a sleeve, basic ob? Just curious.

DFrost


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

"enough training/foundation to know what it has to offer" - yes, basic obedience, drivework, bitework (sleeve or even tug, puppy sleeve depending on the age/experience) - foundation training to show the potential of the young dog's abilities and temperament. Stuff that you or I would want to see in a young adult dog that I planned on doing top competition with - I would want to see the drives, the temperament in a social setting and also under some pressure (normal training pressure, not pain/force training etc) - grip behavior, barking behavior - drivework drivework drivework - gosh hard to explain I'll stop babbling.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Molly!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It answered my question. Thanks.

DFrost


----------

